# Intel Or AMD ?



## rahulyo (Nov 8, 2010)

Hello friends ...

I need ur help to choose best CPU between Intel i5 760 Or AMD x4 965 Or AMD x6 1055t. Which one is good for me ? Till now i m using only Intel.My main purpose of system upgrade is :-

1.Gaming
2.Ocing
3.Watching movies
4.Net surfing 

So which way i choose ? Intel Or AMD ?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 8, 2010)

Intel I7 860 would be for you if you want a 1156 OCing cpu or a I7 920/930 for X58 OCing. I dont know how good the 1055t is at ocing but the Intel line has some good chip IMO


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 8, 2010)

Out of those it can be kind of tough, the 1055T is actually cheaper then the i5 on Newegg, but the i5 is architecturally better then the 1055T so you'll see better performance most of the time in things you do. As said Intels current line of chips do tend to overclock higher, but of course that depends on a lot of other things, so look for the right board to pair with these chips for overclocking.

I'd probably go with an i5 750 and a good mobo in your case.


----------



## rahulyo (Nov 8, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Intel I7 860 would be for you if you want a 1156 OCing cpu or a I7 920/930 for X58 OCing. I dont know how good the 1055t is at ocing but the Intel line has some good chip IMO



I7 is not in my budget.

Edit:-
I heard that 1156 socket is dead soon. Is it true ?


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 8, 2010)

rahulyo said:


> I7 is not in my budget.
> 
> Edit:-
> I heard that 1156 socket is dead soon. Is it true ?



Socket 1155 should be slowly replacing it in the mainstream category, i wouldn't worry to much about it in your case though.


----------



## rahulyo (Nov 8, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> Socket 1155 should be slowly replacing it in the mainstream category, i wouldn't worry to much about it in your case though.



What is the difference between i5 750 and i5 760 ?


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 8, 2010)

rahulyo said:


> What is the difference between i5 750 and i5 760 ?



Mainly clock speed, the 760 is clocked slightly higher than the 750. Some may claim the 760 will give you a better overclock, but that's highly debatable and not true in every instance.


----------



## n-ster (Nov 8, 2010)

could you give us the prices of the i5s i7s and the 1055t and what ur budget is?


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 8, 2010)

Get a Phenom II 970BE. you dont need much more than this.
cost Rs. 9000 or 195$ USD


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 8, 2010)

de.das.dude said:


> Get a Phenom II 970BE. you dont need much more than this.
> cost Rs. 9000 or 195$ USD



This would be a no-no! low end I3 can almost bench better than a 970 in some tests. an I5 760 would be your best bet or a low level I7 with HT


----------



## f22a4bandit (Nov 8, 2010)

Intel hands down for the OCing. Phenom IIs are "okay" at overclocking, but not spectacular like an i5/i7.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 8, 2010)

Depending on how long you plan on keeping the rig. 1055t if you need to go a budget route and need for the rig to last a couple years. i5 760 if you are hardcore high res gaming and usually upgrade every year. Would only get the 965 i you were offered it at a really really good price(~$125).

@ de.das.dude

i5 750 outperforms against a 970 Black clock for clock.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 8, 2010)

At this point in time, Intel is currently the better of the two companies.  They have better processors for the money.  

iX architecture is much better.  You really have no choice but Intel.  AMD is fine, but even low end Intels beat mid-high end AMD CPU's.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 8, 2010)




----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 8, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Depending on how long you plan on keeping the rig. 1055t if you need to go a budget route and need for the rig to last a couple years. i5 760 if you are hardcore high res gaming and usually upgrade every year. Would only get the 965 i you were offered it at a really really good price(~$125).
> 
> @ de.das.dude
> 
> i5 750 outperforms against a 970 Black clock for clock.



but the overall setup will be costly


----------



## Batou1986 (Nov 8, 2010)

I say intel until AMD can get us some chipsets where everything just "works".

I've always been an AMD fan but after using Intel chip sets for the first time im happy that don't have to deal with fiddly drivers, AHCI not working, Raid not working.


----------



## erocker (Nov 8, 2010)

If you're on a budget, I would go with a PII X4 955. Unlocked multi for easy overclocking, it's cheap and it will do what you need.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 8, 2010)

de.das.dude said:


> but the overall setup will be costly



Exactly why i mentioned budget reasons.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Nov 8, 2010)

What Erocker says is true, if you're looking for a budget build you can't beat an AMD system, especially with the unlocked multiplier. However, if you really want to tinker, go Intel. I went AMD because of my budget two years ago, but if I had to do it over again I'd build an Intel rig just because they flat out perform better.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 8, 2010)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103894&cm_re=970-_-19-103-894-_-Product

179$

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115215&cm_re=i5_750-_-19-115-215-_-Product

199$

Not too much of a diffrence


----------



## BazookaJoe (Nov 8, 2010)

Intel performs better - AMD Is cheaper, But at the end of the day the only thing that's really important anymore is the GPU :\

Honestly - The GPU  matters more than anything else in a Home / Gamer pc - if anything I'd say cheap out on the CPU (and by that I mean get a cheap quad core or something , not a ffing Atom  ) and spend more on the Video Card & Ram.

ANY cpu will run *most* games just fine as long as your VIDEO hardware has plenty of beef.


----------



## btarunr (Nov 8, 2010)

de.das.dude said:


> but the overall setup will be costly



No, it won't. LGA1156 motherboards are very inexpensive.

It's a no-brainer. i5 760 is the processor to get. Again, not every motherboard may support it out of the box (requiring a BIOS update), and so, see if you can get an i5-750 for cheaper (you should be able to get one for around 8800 INR).


----------



## rahulyo (Nov 8, 2010)

BazookaJoe said:


> Intel performs better - AMD Is cheaper, But at the end of the day the only thing that's really important anymore is the GPU :\
> 
> Honestly - The GPU  matters more than anything else in a Home / Gamer pc - if anything I'd say cheap out on the CPU (and by that I mean get a cheap quad core or something , not a ffing Atom  ) and spend more on the Video Card & Ram.
> 
> ANY cpu will run *most* games just fine as long as your VIDEO hardware has plenty of beef.



I have HD5850.Not OCed till now.
And what is the difference between 750 and 760 ?


----------



## btarunr (Nov 8, 2010)

rahulyo said:


> And what is the difference between 750 and 760 ?



750 has a nominal clock speed of 2.66 GHz (20 x 133 MHz). 760 has a nominal clock speed of 2.80 GHz (21 x 133 MHz).


----------



## rahulyo (Nov 8, 2010)

Any suggestion abt Mobo for i5 760 . low price but good. How is Asus P7H55 mobo ?


----------



## Thetimewarp (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm currently looking at this:

https://www.aria.co.uk/Products/Com...DDR3+PCI-Express+Motherboard+?productId=38608

It's great for SLi and 1156 sockets, as well as not breaking the bank. It allows for RAID as well.


----------



## arroyo (Nov 8, 2010)

If you think as future proof investment I have bad news:

EVERY SOCKET ON MARKET IS DEAD

Proof:
AM3 --> AM3+ (Bulldozer)
1156 --> 1155 (Sandy Bridge)
1366 --> 2011 (Sandy Bridge EX)

That's why I've changing my platform to AM3. There is always good time for change. There is no such thing as future proof computer.


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 8, 2010)

arroyo said:


> If you think as future proof investment I have bad news:
> 
> EVERY SOCKET ON MARKET IS DEAD
> 
> ...




am3 is still in and so is am2 and am2+.
all amd processors are backwards compatible with sockets. but if the buldozer architechture excludes the memory controller from the processor chip... that might be a problem.


----------



## arroyo (Nov 8, 2010)

Bulldozer will not be compatable with AM3. It will need AM3+, but motherboards with AM3+ will be backward compatable with AM3 processors.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 8, 2010)

arroyo said:


> Bulldozer will not be compatable with AM3. It will need AM3+, but motherboards with AM3+ will be backward compatable with AM3 processors.



Now I heard the opposite. Bulldozer chips + AM3 boards = ok, current AM3 chips + am3+ = no good. I may need to do some reading.
EDIT:
Guess I was misinformed!! Thanks arroyo
http://www.xbitlabs.com/news/cpu/di...rocessors_Will_Require_New_Platforms_AMD.html

@Rahulyo

I think you should look at the p55a-ud4p. If you can't get it, then an Asrock p55 extreme or deluxe3.


----------



## rahulyo (Nov 8, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Now I heard the opposite. Bulldozer chips + AM3 boards = ok, current AM3 chips + am3+ = no good. I may need to do some reading.
> EDIT:
> Guess I was misinformed!! Thanks arroyo
> http://www.xbitlabs.com/news/cpu/di...rocessors_Will_Require_New_Platforms_AMD.html
> ...



Price of Gigabyte p55a-ud4p in India is ~225$ .I need mobo within 120$.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 8, 2010)

This board looks good

https://www.aria.co.uk/Products/Components/Motherboards/Intel+1156+P55/MSI+P55-GD65+Intel%C2%AE+P55+%28Socket+1156%29+DDR3+PCI-Express+2.0+ATX+Motherboard+?productId=41125


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 8, 2010)

rahulyo said:


> Price of Gigabyte p55a-ud4p in India is ~225$ .I need mobo within 120$.



Wow! So about 5300 Rupees? No offense but good luck. You may want to look at AMD boards + cpu's then. I am having a REAL hard time finding stuff around that price. Maybe get with btarunr so he can help you with maybe some online shopping. I only know of a couple sites.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 8, 2010)

This is the cheapest board on the site

https://www.aria.co.uk/Products/Components/Motherboards/Intel+1156+P55/Gigabyte+GA-P55-US3L+Intel+H55+%28Socket+1156%29+DDR3+PCI-Express+Motherboard+?productId=37774


----------



## arroyo (Nov 8, 2010)

Be smart, buy AMD:
- AMD x6 1055T
- Asrock 880G (and flash it to 890GX)
- cheap 4GB DDR3

And you will be happy as I am


----------



## rahulyo (Nov 8, 2010)

arroyo said:


> Be smart, buy AMD:
> - AMD x6 1055T
> - Asrock 880G (and flash it to 890GX)
> - cheap 4GB DDR3
> ...



Hmmm. Now i am agree with u . No good h55 board available at low price.My friend sale his X4 965 c3 for 125$ is it good or i go with X6 ?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 8, 2010)

rahulyo said:


> Hmmm. Now i am agree with u . No good h55 board available at low price.My friend sale his X4 965 c3 for 125$ is it good or i go with X6 ?



That's good for the price.


----------



## rahulyo (Nov 8, 2010)

How is Asus P7H55 mobo ?


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 8, 2010)

1055t hands down...


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 8, 2010)

AMD easy


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 8, 2010)

rahulyo said:


> How is Asus P7H55 mobo ?



Its pretty good i would say but no raid options


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 8, 2010)

rahulyo said:


> How is Asus P7H55 mobo ?



Not too too bad. I like the giga h55 ud2 lil more. If ur wanting to utilize raid, u will need p55 or h57.


----------



## btarunr (Nov 8, 2010)

rahulyo said:


> Price of Gigabyte p55a-ud4p in India is ~225$ .I need mobo within 120$.



http://www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=13094

http://www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=13143

http://www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=9623

http://www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=11160

Bang on your price range. He accepts SBI/ICICI drafts, and ships over air.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 8, 2010)

btarunr

Don't forget to throw this in the mix. It's just as good as the p7h55-m
http://www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=11244


----------



## CJCerny (Nov 8, 2010)

Off topic: Wow. I'm sure glad I live in the States, at least when it comes to hardware pricing. On Saturday, I purchased a 785G motherboard, Athlon II X4 640, 4gb of DDR3, 1tb hard drive, case, mobo, Win 7 64 bit Home Premium, and power supply for under $400. Add in a $240 HD6870, and I have a great system for $640 U.S.


----------



## rahulyo (Nov 9, 2010)

Asus P7H55 locally available for 5500/- INR (~110 $).(And Lynx is not good.)


----------



## rahulyo (Nov 10, 2010)

How is MSI boards ?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 10, 2010)

rahulyo said:


> How is MSI boards ?



Newer MSI boards are decent. Basically, they are a board to board specific case, current 785g I am running is decent.


----------



## Konceptz (Nov 10, 2010)

rahulyo said:


> I7 is not in my budget.
> 
> Edit:-
> I heard that 1156 socket is dead soon. Is it true ?



1156 is coming to the end of its production life meaning they will stop making new 1156 products.

1156 has many years left in its effective life, meaning there isn't any software coming out anytime soon that the 1156 platform wont blaze through. Dont let people lead you into believing that just because something isn't new anymore it isn't fast.

Also 1366 isn't that much faster then 1156 infact, the difference is so minimal you may or may not notice it outside of a benchmark or a multiple GPU scenario.

But to answer your original question, intel is going to give you the best performance overclocked or not for your money, which isn't to say that AMD is going to be slow.

If I were you i'd shoot for the I7 860, quad core with hyper threading, plenty of power for today and tomorrow.


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Nov 10, 2010)

LGA1156 is fine (although it's gonna die very soon). In your case, I'll probably go with AMD Hexa-Core CPUs. And the ability to CrossFire 2 HD6850 or 6870


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 10, 2010)

btarunr said:


> http://www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=13094
> 
> http://www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=13143
> 
> ...




yeah.... i have a bro living  near Lynx... he says it sucks big time. try to search your local IT stores. and if you are worried about price. GO AMD. bigger bang for buck IMO.


----------



## btarunr (Nov 10, 2010)

de.das.dude said:


> yeah.... i have a bro living  near Lynx... he says it sucks big time. try to search your local IT stores. and if you are worried about price. GO AMD. bigger bang for buck IMO.



I've bought from Lynx sitting 1,500 km away from it, and it's never let me down in price or service. 

Go Intel, longer-lasting bang.


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 10, 2010)

GO AMD longer lasting too!


----------



## btarunr (Nov 10, 2010)

de.das.dude said:


> GO AMD longer lasting too!



Do you have trouble understanding things? Do you think making twatty meaningless posts adds up to anything? By "longer lasting bang", I meant that the average Intel processor maintains future-proofing for longer. The average Intel processor since Core 2 Duo has been able to maintain acceptable performance levels to make it last for longer (also adding to it with better overclocking headroom), before a CPU upgrade is required to keep up with the day's applications and games. Please add substance to your posts.


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 10, 2010)

de.das.dude said:


> GO AMD longer lasting too!





The current line of Intel CPU's are more longer lasting when what AMD currently has out, though AMD isn't to far behind.


----------



## rahulyo (Nov 10, 2010)

btarunr said:


> Do you have trouble understanding things? Do you think making twatty meaningless posts adds up to anything? By "longer lasting bang", I meant that the average Intel processor maintains future-proofing for longer. The average Intel processor since Core 2 Duo has been able to maintain acceptable performance levels to make it last for longer (also adding to it with better overclocking headroom), before a CPU upgrade is required to keep up with the day's applications and games. Please add substance to your posts.



U r right .Intel LGA 775 is still good .I am not able to find used Q9450,Q9550 or Q9650 for upgrade thr4 i decide to change CPU ,Mobo and RAM.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Nov 10, 2010)

rahulyo said:


> U r right .Intel LGA 775 is still good .I am not able to find used Q9450,Q9550 or Q9650 for upgrade thr4 i decide to change CPU ,Mobo and RAM.



yeah my q6700 is still able to keep up decently in games. I think the i5 760 should fit nicely here and get you the desirted performance at an afforable price. the i7 860 may be better sure, but I think coming from a conroe based dual core the i5 760 will be plenty, especially if you're overclocking.


----------



## rahulyo (Nov 11, 2010)

I think i5 760 is enough for my need. I want cpu that not bottleneck my HD 5850 (oc it soon).

Can i OC 760 on stock cooler ?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 11, 2010)

rahulyo said:


> Can i OC 760 on stock cooler ?



Could but don't expect much. They are pretty warm chips.


----------



## rahulyo (Nov 11, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Could but don't expect much. They are pretty warm chips.



How much i OC 760 on stock cooler ?


----------



## n-ster (Nov 11, 2010)

It REALLY depends on the chip IMO


----------



## rahulyo (Nov 11, 2010)

Is i5 760 bottleneck to HD 5850 at stock speed ?


----------



## btarunr (Nov 11, 2010)

rahulyo said:


> How much i OC 760 on stock cooler ?



3.8~4.2 GHz, if done well.



rahulyo said:


> Is i5 760 bottleneck to HD 5850 at stock speed ?



No, it's not a bottleneck to any card in the market.


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 11, 2010)

btarunr said:


> Do you have trouble understanding things? Do you think making twatty meaningless posts adds up to anything? By "longer lasting bang", I meant that the average Intel processor maintains future-proofing for longer. The average Intel processor since Core 2 Duo has been able to maintain acceptable performance levels to make it last for longer (also adding to it with better overclocking headroom), before a CPU upgrade is required to keep up with the day's applications and games. Please add substance to your posts.





CDdude55 said:


> The current line of Intel CPU's are more longer lasting when what AMD currently has out, though AMD isn't to far behind.



who needs future proof when its all doomed iin 2012? why take the risk?



btarunr said:


> 3.8~4.2 GHz, if done well.
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's not a bottleneck to any card in the market.



yeah he told me about this too.... go for it maan.... 6.5 for this is still enough


----------



## btarunr (Nov 11, 2010)

de.das.dude said:


> who needs future proof when its all doomed iin 2012? why take the risk?



Whether or not we're doomed, I certainly don't see a future for your kind of posters on TPU.


----------



## filip007 (Nov 11, 2010)

AMD was on the go with AMD Athlon 64 but todays chips are more or less the same speed as Intel 775 platform.


----------



## rahulyo (Nov 21, 2010)

AMD x6 prices are slash down in India . Now i m confuse between X6 1090t and i5 760 . 

Any help guys ?


----------



## AndreiD (Nov 21, 2010)

Get the 1090T if it's the same price as the i5 760.
What's there to debate? The AMD has 2 more cores and as everything is becoming multi-threaded nowadays, the AMD seems to be the safer choice. In applications that use all of the 1090T's cores it's better than the entry level i7 processors, so if you don't want to change your hardware in the next 2 years, there's no other better choice. 
Get the 1090T and an ASRock 870-Extreme3 or 880G-Extreme3 (which you can flash to the 890GX-Extreme3 because they're the same board, ASRock just changed the sticker) and 4GB of DDR3 1600Mhz. You won't break the bank and I don't think you'll regret your choice.


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 21, 2010)

If you are doing gaming most of the time, I see little point in getting the 10x0T because you are essentially wasting 2 cores most of the time. However, if you are doing some serious encoding and Photoshop, 10x0T all the way. You are much better with the 965BE if you are going AMD, unless the price difference between the two is very small.


----------



## rahulyo (Nov 22, 2010)

This system is for only Gaming .No encoding,Rendering .

Only Gaming .


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 22, 2010)

dude get that 940 you told me about!!! what are you waiting for!!!


----------



## rahulyo (Nov 22, 2010)

de.das.dude said:


> dude get that 940 you told me about!!! what are you waiting for!!!



I decide CPU and RAM
CPU :- Intel i5 760
RAM :-Gskill Ripjaws 2*2Gb 1600 MHz kit.

Now just want good OCer mobo within my budget .


----------



## rahulyo (Nov 24, 2010)

I sort out some boards, but confuse between them .Pls choose best mobo for me :-

1.Asus P7H55D-M Pro
2.Asus P7H55D-M Evo
3.Gigabyte GA-H55M-UD2H
4.Gigabyte GA-H55-UD3H


----------



## btarunr (Nov 24, 2010)

ASUS P7H55D-M Evo would be my pick. It packs a USB 3.0 controller. Although the H55-UD3H is an ATX board, it wasting space with too many PCI slots. P7H55D-M Evo also has strong CPU VRM.


----------



## rahulyo (Nov 24, 2010)

btarunr said:


> ASUS P7H55D-M Evo would be my pick. It packs a USB 3.0 controller. Although the H55-UD3H is an ATX board, it wasting space with too many PCI slots. P7H55D-M Evo also has strong CPU VRM.



Evo price is more . I think Pro is good. Wht u say ?


----------



## btarunr (Nov 24, 2010)

rahulyo said:


> Evo price is more . I think Pro is good. Wht u say ?



Pro has a weaker VRM than even the GA-H55-UD3H, lacks USB 3.0, FireWire, and a lot of other things. Try to get Evo.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 24, 2010)

rahulyo said:


> This system is for only Gaming .No encoding,Rendering .
> 
> Only Gaming .



Just get a 955 then. More then enough for gaming.


----------



## rahulyo (Nov 24, 2010)

btarunr said:


> Pro has a weaker VRM than even the GA-H55-UD3H, lacks USB 3.0, FireWire, and a lot of other things. Try to get Evo.



Evo not available .


----------



## btarunr (Nov 24, 2010)

Then I'd grade your options as this, choose them in order of availability:

Asus P7H55D-M Evo > Gigabyte GA-H55-UD3H > Gigabyte GA-H55M-UD2H > Asus P7H55D-M Pro.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 24, 2010)

You know what I would do? Wait until Bulldozer is out. At least see what they have to offer before you buy anything.


----------



## niko084 (Nov 24, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You know what I would do? Wait until Bulldozer is out. At least see what they have to offer before you buy anything.



The other side of that is you will probably see some price drops around that time as well.


----------



## rahulyo (Nov 25, 2010)

When Bulldozer and Sandy Bridge come out ? I cant wait more .


----------



## AndreiD (Nov 25, 2010)

You can wait until Sandy Bridge comes out but then you will also have to wait until Ivy Bridge comes out and so on...
It doesn't matter when you buy your new rig, it's going to be obsolete in 2 years anyway.
Sandy Bridge is just Lynnfield with a graphics core attached to it and some minor performance tweaks.


----------



## btarunr (Nov 25, 2010)

rahulyo said:


> When Bulldozer and Sandy Bridge come out ? I cant wait more .



Processors and boards will be out in January. Bulldozer is far away.


----------



## rahulyo (Nov 26, 2010)

New hardware price also high .So thr is no point to wait for Bulldozer and Sandy Bridge.


----------



## btarunr (Nov 26, 2010)

rahulyo said:


> New hardware price also high .So thr is no point to wait for Bulldozer and Sandy Bridge.



Correct, I wouldn't wait either. So go get it.


----------



## rahulyo (Nov 29, 2010)

After reading Anandtech's preview of SB, I only tell that , it's not all that impressive. 

What u think guys ?


----------



## Over_Lord (Nov 29, 2010)

Here's the review of the highest end SANDY BRIDGE Processor

http://en.inpai.com.cn/doc/enshowcont.asp?id=7944


Not much impressive


----------



## rahulyo (Nov 29, 2010)

So the current i5,i7 or X6 is better to go instead of waiting SB .


----------



## gunsmoke (Nov 29, 2010)

Intel is your GOD a.m.d is the devil,s child


----------



## rahulyo (Nov 29, 2010)

Only 3 days remaining for my system .


----------



## jos15 (Nov 29, 2010)

what do you guys think about a 1090t  and a crosshair ivformula extreme? should be a good build


----------



## rahulyo (Nov 29, 2010)

U have 2 GTX 460 then go with i7 .


----------



## jos15 (Nov 29, 2010)

i will change to 2 6970 maybe 4 later


----------



## rahulyo (Nov 29, 2010)

In anandtech review they said AMD x6 cant unleash full power of HD 5850,HD5870 and GTX 480 Compare to i7 . Thr4 i suggest u Intel i7 950 .


----------



## jos15 (Nov 29, 2010)

so a rampage III extreme and a i7950 should do it


----------



## rahulyo (Nov 29, 2010)

i7 950 is good choice and for Mobo i suggest gigabyte x58a-ud3r (rev 2.0)


----------

